# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Little League World Series.....

## tlmjl

Have been watching it sporatically and its narrowing down to the finals.  From What I have seen Hawaii appears to be the team to beat.  Talk about hitters....that team is solid all the way thru their lineup.

Never get tired of watching LL baseball....

----------

Big Dummy (08-24-2022)

----------


## Big Dummy

I watched Hawaii smash the Washington State team. Seems they got skills and good coaches.

----------

tlmjl (08-24-2022)

----------


## Swedgin

I am not watching it, but we have a local team playing:  Nolensville.  Hawaii buried them, yesterday, but, over the past decade or so, Middle Tennessee has put out several very good little league teams...

----------


## tlmjl

> I am not watching it, but we have a local team playing:  Nolensville.  Hawaii buried them, yesterday, but, over the past decade or so, Middle Tennessee has put out several very good little league teams...


If my memory serves me right...Tennessee plays Texas today.  The winner goes against Hawaii tomorrow for the U.S. championship.

The game between Tennessee and Hawaii...that was Tennessee's first loss.  Consequently they are in the losers bracket against Texas.

----------


## Authentic

Honolulu defeats Curacao 13-3 to win Little League World Series.

Honolulu team wins world title over Curacao in Little League World Series | Honolulu Star-Advertiser

----------

tlmjl (08-29-2022)

----------

